# :
!
   .     ()    .   ,      .      :         ,             ( ),     ?       ,        ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=623768

----------


## = zakon =

> ()    ...
>       ,


    ,   ,    12
     8.             :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,    12
>      8.


, zakon!    ,      12   8,    ? ,   .
     ,        ,    ,    ,  ?

----------


## = zakon =

> , zakon!    ,      12   8,    ?


 .   " -     ()"  " -     ()"



> ,   .
>      ,        ,    ,    ,  ?


  , , , ?

----------

> , , , ?


    .   ,

----------


## = zakon =

> .   ,


     12   8    .
        ,    
       8.
,          
     .

----------

> 12   8    .
>         ,    
>        8.
> ,          
>      .


  .

----------

